# Bussit > Kauko- ja tilausliikenne >  Grandell käynyt ostoksilla

## antti

Grandell laajentaa pk-seudulle, kun helmikuun alussa siirtyy matkatoimisto Astorin bussitoiminta sauvolaisfirmalle.
Autoja on kai kolme kappaletta.

----------

